# Your favourite work for string orchestra



## Sid James

The string orchestra seems to have come into its own in the Twentieth Century.

What is your favourite work for this medium?

Mine are:

Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
Walton - Sonata for Strings (string orchestra version of String Quartet)
Shostakovich - Chamber Symphony Op. 110A (arr. Rudolf Barshai from String Quartet No. 8)
Warlock - Capriol Suite
Vaughan Williams - Partita for Double String Orchestra
Bartok - Divertimento for Strings
Prokofiev - Visions Fugitives (arr. Rudolf Barshai from piano pieces)
Myaskovsky - Sinfonietta
Arvo Part - Tabula Rasa


----------



## Tapkaara

Orawa by Wojciech Kilar
St. Pauls Suite by Holst

and my absolute favorite...

Romance for Strings by Sibelius.


----------



## World Violist

Andante Festivo by Sibelius (arranged from the quartet version) is pretty high up there.

There are also the serenades by Dvorak, Suk, and Elgar that I absolutely love.


----------



## Tapkaara

CRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAPP! How could I forget Andante Festivo by Sibelius...another favorite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lang

No one has mentioned Elgar's Introduction and Allegro.


----------



## Atabey

Mozart - Adagio & Fugue for strings


----------



## PostMinimalist

To play:
Tchaikovsky - Serenade,
R. Strauss - Metamorphosen,
Schoenberg - Verklerte Nacht,
Stravinsky - Apollon Musegate,
Elgar - Introduction and Allegro,
Grieg - Holberg Suite,

To listen to:
Jean Martin - Passacaglia,
John Ireland - Concertino Pastorale (especially 2nd mvt.),
RVW - Tallis Fantasy,
Howells - Serenade,
Bliss - Music for Strings,
Finzi - Prelude in D.

Marvelous too is the slow mvt. from RVW's 8th Symphony but not officially a single piece for Strings.

I should add my own contribution to this repertoire is not small. I have written two major works (both about 30 minutes) fro string orchestra, both of which have been recorded by the London Chamber Orchestra. I enjoy listening to them so I could add them to this list but that's a bit arrogant so (this might seem like a blatant plug because it is!) I will give a link to my dilettante profile where you can here two complete movements and decide for yourself if maybe they belong on this list.

Scroll down the playlists to 'Music for Strings'.
http://www.dilettantemusic.com/member/100968/mymusic/mp3
FC


----------



## confuoco

Except already mentioned works, _Adagio_ by Barber and _Holberg Suite_ by Grieg


----------



## Atabey

Mahler - Symphony No.5:Adagietto...This also carries the problem post-minimalist mentioned.


----------



## PostMinimalist

It also has the problem that it includes a harp which technically is not part of the 'String Orchestra'.
Nice piece though and I have heard it arranged for string orchestra without harp but it was pretty lame.
FC


----------



## Atabey

post-minimalist said:


> It also has the problem that it includes a harp which technically is not part of the 'String Orchestra'.
> Nice piece though and I have heard it arranged for string orchestra without harp but it was pretty lame.
> FC


Oh,yes.I forgot that just for a moment.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

The Mahler already mentioned.
R.Strauss.
The obvious Penderecki.
Barber's arrangement of you know what.
Brandenburg Concertos (that fit this category).
Verklärte Nacht
Eine Kleine

In no particular order.



> It also has the problem that it includes a harp which technically is not part of the 'String Orchestra'.


If so, would a work consisting of merely pizzicato violins, violas, cellos and DBs be not a String Orchestra? For the harp is played, more or less, like a pizz 'string' instrument, and it indeed is a string instrument. A piano obviously is a percussive instrument which a harp isn't. Will you also limit the basso continuo in Baroque works? That cuts out almost all of the Baroque repertoir. I shall include harp, and decide not to mention the harpsichord (organ etc.).


----------



## PostMinimalist

Technically a string orchestra is made up violins, violas, celli, and double basses no matter how these are played. Nothing more, athough there are pices written for string orchestra without violas or basses they are still recognised and accepted as being for string orchestra. It is the addition of other instruments that necsesitates redefining of the ensemble such as Bloch's Concerto Grosso for String orchestra _and_ piano obligatto (my italics). Once again these definitions are to help and not to confuse identification of required forces (usually in publisher's catalogues). 
The post poular size for a string orchestra is 8 first violins, 6, second violins, 4 violas 4 celli and 2 double basses. (8,6,4,4,2)
FC


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Yes, but what defines a symphony then?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Yagan Kiely said:


> If so, would a work consisting of merely pizzicato violins, violas, cellos and DBs be not a [work for] String Orchestra?


Yes it would, like the Playful Pizzicato by Benjamin Britten or the Pizzicato Polka by Johann Strauss.



Yagan Kiely said:


> Will you also limit the basso continuo in Baroque works? That cuts out almost all of the Baroque repertoir.


Unfortunately yes thease are off limits. The modern string orchestra is probably (judging by the original post) the subject of this post. That's why I didn't include any Corelli or as you suggest Brandenburg 3 in my list. These works are considered to be for 'strings _with continuo'_ again my italics. Continuo implying Cembalo etc.



Yagan Kiely said:


> I shall include harp, and decide not to mention the harpsichord (organ etc.).


That's your choice. It expands the catagory though so others might want to start including Harpsichord concertos and piano sextets etc. by association. How would you feel about me saying my favorite string orchestra piece was '6 Pianos' by Steve Reich?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Yagan Kiely said:


> Yes, but what defines a symphony then?


These days, anything with the word symphony on it!


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Indeed....


----------



## Weston

post-minimalist said:


> ...
> RVW - Tallis Fantasy,


Yes, the Tallis Fantasia, just about my my favorite all time composition.

For strings I also enjoy the early *Mendelssohn* string symphonies. I know they're not deep, but they have great vigor and texture, like baroque music on steroids.

I also enjoy the _Adagio of Gayaneh_ from *Khachaturian*'s Gayane Suite No. 1. If I am feeling down I don't want any happy perky music but prefer to wallow in this or the *Barber* Adagio.


----------



## altiste

*serenade for strings*

Post-minimalist, thanks for posting the link to your works for string orchestra. I've had a good listen to the selected movements. The great thing about the internet in my opinion is the ease of being able to discover new works such as yours. The Sinfonietta is a bit light for my own taste, although I appreciated the writing. I was more drawn in to the arcadian moments of the Serenade movement. Congratulations on nice production.

I've written a Serenade for Strings myself....


----------



## Sid James

While we're talking about symphonies, I must add the Symphony No. 3 (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs) by Gorecki. It is written for large string orchestra, piano and soprano.


----------



## Rondo

_Andante Festivo_ by Sibelius
_Divertimento_ & _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta,_ by Bartok
and, of course, Tchaikovsky's _Serenade in C_


----------



## PostMinimalist

I might add Bartok's Divertimento to my list of favorites to play but not to listen to.


----------



## Sid James

Id like to add Tchaikovsky's inspired Souvenir de Florence. Not as often played as his Serenade, but an equally great work for this medium.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I always had the impression that Souv. de Flo. was a string sextet but I could be wrong.
FC


----------



## Sid James

post-minimalist said:


> I always had the impression that Souv. de Flo. was a string sextet but I could be wrong.
> FC


Yes, it started out as a string sextet but he later orchestrated it.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I have played it in a string orchestra but it was from a cobbled second cello part!
It would be nice to hear his own take on the orchestration.


----------



## Sid James

I should also add some rarities:

Britten - Simple Symphony Op. 4
Janacek - Suite for String Orchestra
Eugen Suchon - Serenade Op. 5


----------



## PostMinimalist

The pizzicato rom the simple symphony is great fun to play but the Fugue from Janacek suite is a grind for the basses.

Let's add the Dag Virren Serenade too.


----------



## altiste

*3 Visages by Christopher Culpo*

My orchestra "Orchestre 2021" performed in 2007 a work by Christopher Culpo called "3 Visages". You can listen to the third movement on the composer's myspace page. The three movements are very different to each other, the second is probably my favourite, it's a slow movement, very dark. IMO "3 Visages" deserves to be very widely played, I hope it receives lots of performances in the future.


----------



## Sid James

I'd like to add Lennox Berkeley's Serenade & William Walton's two pieces from Henry V (The death of Falstaff & Touch her soft lips and part).


----------



## World Violist

I much like the Dag Wiren serenade. Britten's simple symphony I'm not so familiar with, but it's alright I guess. Janacek's suite is amazing but very very difficult (at least for our high school orchestra...).


----------



## PostMinimalist

Andre said:


> I'd like to add Lennox Berkeley's Serenade & William Walton's two pieces from Henry V (The death of Falstaff & Touch her soft lips and part).


Yes the Walton's 'touch her soft lips' is a fantastic miniature. Such simple writing but so effective.


----------



## JSK

I'm not sure if these have been mentioned yet, but my favorites are:
Dvorak - Serenade
Tchaikovsky - Serenade
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## PostMinimalist

Only the second mention of the Dvorak!
I'v played this piece bags of times and It never really does it for me. The last movement is a bugger to play too! I don't consider it to be on a par with the Tchaik. but it still turns up in concert programs all the time so someone must like it!


----------



## Sid James

*Richard Strauss' *_Metamorphosen for 23 solo strings _has already been mentioned.

It is a very moving work, but also has its lighter moments, which seem to be very nostaligic and linger in the past. It seems to be a work about memory, and poses the question of how do we move on, and overcome tragedies like the one Strauss was dealing with, the devastation of WWII. It's not just about the destruction of the Munich opera house, which some people seem to focus on.

This is the only piece by Strauss that moves me deeply. & I am looking forward to hearing it performed live by the Australian Chamber Orchestra in August. *Bartok*'s _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta _will also be on the program. It will be superb.


----------



## JTech82

Favorite works for string orchestra?

Bartok: Divertimento
Schoenberg: Transfigured Night
Ireland: A Downland Suite
Elgar: Elegy
Barber: Adagio for Strings (very, very popular work, but doesn't make it any less interesting)
Bridge: Lament

Man, there are just so many good ones.


----------



## Herzeleide

Boulez, _Livre pour cordes_:


----------



## Conor71

I would have to say:
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Barber - Adagio for Strings
Elgar - Introduction & Allegro
Grieg - Holberg Suite


----------



## Lisztfreak

Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia (a cliché, I know, but I also don't care)
Britten: Variations on a Theme by Frank Bridge
Tippett: Little Music for Strings
Elgar: Elegy 
Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht
Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony op.110a (although this is an arrangement)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Elgar: Serenade for Strings (showing off what Elgar does best as he was the master of the minature)
Vaughan Williams: Thomas Tallis, 5 Variations, e.t.c. Walton: Henry V Holst: St Paul's Suite
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No.1 (if you class piano as a string instrument and ignore the trumpet!)
Schöenberg: Transfigured Night Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.3


----------



## JoeGreen

Up to recently my favorite string work was Tchaikovsky's _Serenade_

but after hearing Richard Strauss' _Metamorphosen_ I think the Tchaikosky has been bumped of the top.


----------



## jamzky

Schoenberg's Transfigured Night is amazing yes!


----------



## Lisztfreak

Interesting how large a part of the most popular string works are British.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Lisztfreak said:


> Interesting how large a part of the most popular string works are British.


Yes, one would have thought the brass band would be Britain's weapon of choice!


----------



## Lisztfreak

Edward Elgar said:


> Yes, one would have thought the brass band would be Britain's weapon of choice!


It only proves that British are in fact mellow and lyrical beneath their stiff appearances. All right, that's a stereotype too...


----------



## Rasa

For me, Janaceks Idyll for strings is the most enjoyable.

I got to conduct it in November, and it was truly a great piece for a starter like myself.


----------



## Sid James

*Takemitsu*'s _3 Film Scores (No. 1. Jose Torres: Music of Training and Rest; No. 2. Black Rain: Funeral Music; No. 3. Face of Another: Waltz)_ would have to be one of the better more recent works for string orchestra. I've got them on a Naxos CD (Bournemouth SO/Alsop), and it is the most appealing & accessible piece to me on the whole disc.

Mind you, I'm pretty open to almost anything played by a string orchestra...


----------



## AMTK62

Okay, it's really hard for me to decide what my favorite work is because I have a few of them. Four of these have been mentioned before: Barber's Adagio for Strings (high on the list), Tchaikovsky's Serenade, Strauss's Metamorphosen (another good one), and Elgar's Elegy, Op. 58...that one's a classic!
I'm surprised I haven't seen this one on the list yet: Tchaikovsky's Andante Cantabile from String Quartet No. 1, Op. 11. What a beautiful, emotional work, especially if it's played slow enough.
And, another mornful beauty to join the Adagio for Strings and Elegy: Puccini's Crisantemi (Elegy) for String Quartet/String Orchestra - Andante Mesto, Op. 70; I heard this one once and I was hooked. The conductor of my high school orchestra arranged a part for bass himself, and it sounded really, really good; much better than having the basses play evry single note that the cellos do. My favorite recorded version (Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra with Bernhard Guller) has no bass part whatsoever, and I think this works better than mirroring the cello part exactly.


----------



## starry

Maybe Dvorak's Serenade for Strings, but I haven't heard it for a while.


----------



## AMTK62

Oh, and since our orchestra performed Brandenburg 3 without a continuo (it made no difference to the piece at all), I will put it on the list but only in that form--I do not consider continuo as part of the string orchestra.
Although this is only a movement from a suite, I do like the Ase's Death movement from Grieg's Peer Gynt No. 1.
So, what is everyone's favorite recordings of all of these pieces? For me, my list would be:
Adagio for Strings: Bernstein and the Las Angeles Philharmonic; St. Martin in the Fields and Marriner; Shippers and the New York Philharmonic, because it was how Barber wanted the piece played.
Tchaikovsky Serenade: Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.
Metamorphosen: Zinman or Barbirolli, both are good in their own ways.
Elegy: Hands down, Barbirolli. His is the most intense performance I have ever heard.
Tchaikovsky Andante Cantabile: Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic; Chamber Orchestra Kremlin if you want something on the faster end of the tempo scale; Constantine Orbelian and the Moscow Chamber Orchestra give a good performance, but I have only seen this recording available on one album, "Classical Music For You and Your Dog". Something a litte more reputable would be the Matthias Bamert/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra version. As you can probably tel, there are a lot of good ones out in this regard--same for the Barber.
Crisantemi: No questions asked...Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra with Bernhard Guller. In the case of this recording, I contend that it is horribly underrecognized. If you want a version tht includes double basses, look to the Helsinki Strings.


----------



## Kuntster

Penderecki- Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima


----------



## Clockwork

I love the amount of variety going on here. This is my first post here so I'm a bit overwhelmed.

A few said it, but Tchaikovsky's Serenade in C is where my vote goes.


----------



## Tapkaara

Andre said:


> *Takemitsu*'s _3 Film Scores (No. 1. Jose Torres: Music of Training and Rest; No. 2. Black Rain: Funeral Music; No. 3. Face of Another: Waltz)_ would have to be one of the better more recent works for string orchestra. I've got them on a Naxos CD (Bournemouth SO/Alsop), and it is the most appealing & accessible piece to me on the whole disc.
> 
> Mind you, I'm pretty open to almost anything played by a string orchestra...


That is a very attractive work, I agree...


----------



## starry

Lisztfreak said:


> It only proves that British are in fact mellow and lyrical beneath their stiff appearances. All right, that's a stereotype too...


You should look at people as individuals and not like this.


----------



## Sid James

I'd like to add an Australian composer's work,* Peter Sculthorpe's *_Little Suite_. It's an early work, written in Europe (the concluding movement is titled _Left Bank Waltz_, name after that part of Paris). It has shades of Vaughan Williams, Britten & Walton - composers who were probably an early influence on the composer, although this direction did not endure in his later output. The whole work lasts only 6 or 7 minutes in total...


----------



## Dedrater

Lisztfreak said:


> Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia (a cliché, I know, but I also don't care)


Sometimes, things are well-known for a good reason. This is one of those times.

How many compositions are there by Vaughan Williams employing a string orchestra? I imagine they're all quite good.


----------



## JAKE WYB

concerto grosso - very interesting but a little dry not in league of FTTT
partita - I hate it it sounds tired

plus

Concerto for oboe and strings - for me one of my favourite concerto works and works by vw - perfectly tranquil but full of life which wouldnt work for full orchestra


----------



## Lisztfreak

JAKE WYB said:


> Concerto for oboe and strings - for me one of my favourite concerto works and works by vw - perfectly tranquil but full of life which wouldnt work for full orchestra


Speaking of Oboe-and-Strings concertos, there's a beautiful one by Rutland Boughton.

IMO, Britannia rules the strings unrivalled!


----------



## andruini

Without a doubt Stravinsky's Apollon Musagète, and Bartók's Divertimento.


----------



## Sid James

JAKE WYB said:


> ...partita - I hate it it sounds tired...


I love RVW's _Partita for Double String Orchestra_. I especially like his use of counterpoint. I think that RVW was better at writing for string orchestra than for full orchestra, IMO...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I love RVW's _Partita for Double String Orchestra_. I especially like his use of counterpoint. I think that RVW was better at writing for string orchestra than for full orchestra, IMO...


I agree with this. I feel that Vaughan Williams' music is all in the string section. I love his full orchestra writing too, but I feel that lyricism that made his music so remarkable is found in the way the strings compliment each other and give way to that beauty.

Another good example would be "Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus" that lush sweep found in the string writing of this composition is simply gorgeous.


----------



## classidaho

My favorite string composition is also my favorite classical piece..........Joseph Haydn's seronade for Strings.

For 12 + years I have not tired of hearing it in its many varied arrangements, Chuck


----------



## shiub

I just found this post - so I'm going to revive it! These are pieces that I have conducted with my group and have been well received by the students.

Barber: ADAGIO
Bloch: CONCERTO GROSSO I (I like it better than CG II)
Britten: YOUNG APOLLO (for string ork and piano)
Bruch: SERENADE 
Dohnanyi/Drew: SERENADE
Dvorak: SERENADE
Elgar: INTRODUCTION AND ALLEGRO
Frazier: SUMMER CANVAS (look him up - he's brilliant! http://jtoddfrazier.com/)
Gianini: CONCERTO GROSSO
Grieg: HEART WOUNDS AND LAST SPRING
Grieg: HOLBERG SUITE
Handel: SINFONIA IX (Lucks has a set of these Sinfonias - many of which are really nice)
Heath: THE FRONTIER
Holst: ST. PAUL SUITE (especially the Dargason)
Hope: MOMENTUM SUITE (This guy is really nice to work with)
Janacek: IDYLL
Kernis: MUSICA CELESTIS
Klengel: SERENADE
Mahler: ADAGIETTO FROM SYMPHONY V
Mendelssohn: CAPRICCIO (really a string 4tet, but the Vc part can be doubled on the Cb)
Parry: ENGLISH SUITE
Peck: SIGNS OF LIFE II SCHERZO (his wife is very gracious)
Schubert: OVERTURE IN C MINOR
Strauss: CAPRICCIO STRING SEXTET (Cb played the VcII part)
Suk: SERENADE
Tchaikowsky: SERENADE FOR STRINGS
Tchaikowsky: SOUVENIR DE FLORENCE
Theofanidis: VISIONS AND MIRACLES (another brilliant composer http://www.theofanidismusic.com/)
Vaughan Williams: TALLIS FANTASIA
Webern/Schwarz: LANGSAMER SATZ
Whitacre: OCTOBER
Whitacre: WATER NIGHT


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*My Favorites*

1.Eine kleine Nachtmusik K.525 (Mozart)

2.Serenade for Strings Op.22 (Dvorak)

3.Suite "from the Holberg's time" Op.40 (Grieg)

4.At the Cradle, arrangement from the Lyric pieces Op.68 (Grieg)

5.Verklärte Nacht Op.4, String Orchestra Version (Schönberg)

6.Adagio for Strings Op.11 (Barber)

7.Simple Symphony Op.4 (Britten)

P.S. Some of the "Concerti" and "Concerti grossi" by Corelli, Vivaldi and Handel could be also included...


----------



## doctorGwiz

Mozart's Adagio and Fugue for Strings in C minor would have to be my favorite. Von Karajan and the BPO recorded an arranged version for string orchestra in 1971 and DG coupled it with an excellent recording of Mozart's Great Mass in C minor.


I also like string quartets arranged for orchestra.
Beethoven String Quartet No.14 arr. Mitropoulos Verdi String Quartet arr. Toscanini


Beethoven String Quartet Nos.14, 16 arr.?


Schubert No.14, Beethoven No.11 arr. Mahler


If anyone knows more arrangements like these I'd be interested in hearing them.


----------



## LordBlackudder

hmm tough one...


----------



## Vaneyes

Elgar Introduction & Allegro, RVW Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis.

And my favorite recording of...

View attachment 3194


----------



## poconoron

Mozart's Adagio and Fugue for Strings:


----------



## pollux

Henry Purcell is my favourite composer for the strings:


----------



## Guest

Perhaps not my _favorite_, but I like Anders Eliasson's Sinfonia per archi. In fact, all of the pieces on this disc are good:










His music can be both gritty/thorny but also melodic. Good stuff!


----------



## Klavierspieler

VW - Fantasia on a Theme by Tommy Tally
Elgar - Serenade for Strings


----------



## GermanViolin

The Holdberg Suite! I was lucky to play the solo violin part for the 5th movement, and it's amazing  I also really enjoy the Elgar Serenade for Strings, Janine Jansen has a particularly fine performance of it on youtube


----------



## suffolkcoastal

I love the string orchestra as a medium, it does seem that British composers are particularly adept at writing for string orchestra.

My favourite works include:
Alwyn: Sinfonietta
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Bartok: Divertimento
Bliss: Music for Strings
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge
Diamond: Rounds
Elgar: Introduction & Allegro, Sospiri
Harris: Chorale for Strings
Honegger: Symphony No 2 (though of course it uses an optional solo trumpet in the finale)
Howells: Concerto for String Orchestra
Rorem String Symphony
Rubbra: Sinfonietta for Large String Orchestra
W Schuman: Symphony No 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia, Partita, Five Variants on Dives & Lazarus, Concerto grosso

Plus from the 19th century, the Tchaikovsky and Dvorak Serenades and the Grieg Holberg Suite


----------



## Lenfer

*Arvo Pärt* - *Tabula Rasa* (*Gidon Kremer* & the *Kremerata Baltica*)

*Henryk Górecki* -* String Quartet No. 3, "Songs Are Sung" - 2. Largo, Cantabile* (*Kronos Quartet*)

That's a very nice list *Sid*. I've drawn a blank I'll add to this later.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Ligeti:* Ramifications
Piazzola: Tango Ballet
Glass: Symphony no. 3
Glass: Company
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Stings
ComposerOfAvantGarde: Divertimento
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Britten: Simple Symphony
Mozart: Adagio and Fugue
Mozart: Divertimento K136
Wiren: Serenade for Strings

All I can think of at the moment. Will come up with more later.


----------



## PetrB

GermanViolin said:


> The Holdberg Suite! I was lucky to play the solo violin part for the 5th movement, and it's amazing  I also really enjoy the Elgar Serenade for Strings, Janine Jansen has a particularly fine performance of it on youtube


Originally a piano suite, re-worked by the composer for strings. You should have both. Do It! Lol.


----------



## PetrB

Toru Takemitsu ~ The Dorian Horizon, for seventeen strings ... Beautiful Piece.





Stravinsky ~ Apollo (perhaps one of the most serenely beautiful pieces of all music literature.)
THE recording, the composer conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra....













very fond too of his Concerto in D









& John Adams' "Shaker Loops" is quite nice.


----------



## pollux

If we talk about 20th Century music, Strauss' _Metamorphosen _and Bartok's _Divertimento _are classics among classics.

Two more recent splendid funeral pieces.

Lutoslawski, _Funeral Music_:










Takemitsu, _Requiem_:


----------



## PetrB

Yagan Kiely said:


> Yes, but what defines a symphony then?


Symphony is a form:

Symphony, defining an ensemble: a body of the string family, a few winds and horn(s) are enough to qualify -- not much really, as can be found in the early classical era repertoire - but that has become a basic standard defining an 'symphonic ensemble' at any rate. (with or without standard orchestral percussion.)

The earliest symphony orchestras may have been nearly the same size and number we currently consider as a 'chamber orchestra.'


----------



## PetrB

Sid James said:


> While we're talking about symphonies, I must add the Symphony No. 3 (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs) by Gorecki. It is written for large string orchestra, piano and soprano.


"piano and soprano" adding to the ever-expanding 'definition' of string orchestra in the thread, I see 

Why not then Gerald Finzi's charming Eclogue for piano and string orchestra, then?


----------



## PetrB

pollux said:


> If we talk about 20th Century music...


Unless the OP has qualified no later than 1900, why shouldn't we include works written within the last one hundred and twenty years?

Nice additions, thanks.


----------



## violadude

PetrB said:


> Stravinsky ~ Apollo (perhaps one of the most serenely beautiful pieces of all music literature.)
> THE recording, the composer conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra....


Stravinsky's post-Rite ballet's are dearly underrated.


----------



## senza sordino

I love string orchestra. I searched out an old thread to revive this wonderful sound.
Some of my favourite pieces are
Tchaikovsky and Dvorak Serenades
Grieg Holberg Suite

but I'd like to search out more pieces to listen to. I thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## KenOC

Went to a concert today that included Arvo Part's Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten. The piece is for string orchestra but includes a single-toned bell. Very beautiful.

Also check out some of Kid Mendelssohn's string symphonies; they're quite surprisingly good.


----------



## senza sordino

I’ve just made a new folder on my ipod for listening at work that is all string orchestras. With my two most recent purchases, I think this is a very nice collection.

Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6
Bach Brandenburg Concerto #3
Mozart Eine Kleine Nachmusik
Janacek: Idyll
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Larsen: Little Serenade for String Orchestra
Grieg: From Holdberg’s Time
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola and string orchestra
Holst: St Paul’s Suite
Vaughn Williams: Thomas Tallis Theme
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Britten: Simple Symphony
Strauss: Metamorphoses
Villa Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #1 & 9
Rangstrom: Divertimento Elegiaco for String Orchestra
Part: Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
Part: Frates


----------



## MrCello

Dag Wiren's Serenade for Strings is my personal favorite


----------



## revdrdave

My favorite: Honegger's Second Symphony. I know--the closing pages include a trumpet, but that's optional. I prefer trumpet, but the chorale can also be played by the strings.


----------



## altiste

Here's a work for string orchestra that was performed recently by "La Follia" (Alsace Chamber Orchestra). It's by Arnold Trowell (1887-1966):


----------



## Winterreisender

my favourites are:

Elgar - Introduction & Allegro
Vaughan Williams - Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus

other nice pieces, which I don't think have been mentioned yet:

Wolf - Italian Serenade
Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge


----------



## mtmailey

I have a few here:STRING SERENADES by ELGAR,TCHAIKOVSKY,DVORAK & MOZART.Elgar introduction & allegro.MENDELSSOHN string symphonies.BARBER adagio for strings.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Introduction and Allegro
Warlock: Capriol Suite
Grieg: Holberg Suite/Two Elegiac Melodies

I am amazed the Two Elegiac Melodies haven't (as far as I can see) been mentioned on this thread, I think they are some of the most heart-rending music ever written. I played them in the piano arrangement a couple of times in recitals, but somehow they feel better played at home for a few friends, it almost felt as though I was revealing my innermost self to the world by performing them in public.


----------



## senza sordino

ShropshireMoose said:


> Elgar: Introduction and Allegro
> Warlock: Capriol Suite
> Grieg: Holberg Suite/Two Elegiac Melodies
> 
> I am amazed the Two Elegiac Melodies haven't (as far as I can see) been mentioned on this thread, I think they are some of the most heart-rending music ever written. I played them in the piano arrangement a couple of times in recitals, but somehow they feel better played at home for a few friends, it almost felt as though I was revealing my innermost self to the world by performing them in public.


I don't know Grieg's Elegiac Melodies, I'll seek them out. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

I'd just like to give a thumbs up to a piece already mentioned here before (Post #73):
*Tippett*: *Concerto for Double String Orchestra*.
Here are two YouTube links:
a) 



 (the LSO, with a bit of dodgy ensemble in the opening seconds until they get into it);
b) 



 (Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, with Neville Marriner - a much better performance in my opinion).


----------



## hpowders

I don't consider myself a Tchaikovsky maven but his Serenade for Strings has always impressed me as being one of his greatest scores.


----------



## Haydn man

Dvorak Serenade for Strings seems to hit the spot for me
Going to check out some of the recommendations from earlier posts as there are some unfamiliar pieces here


----------



## joen_cph

Am exploring Baltic music off the beaten path these days & have enjoyed an IMO delightful piece for concertante cello and strings by the Lithuanian* Vimantas Bartulis *(1954- ):

"_Bolero - Pavane - Lachrymae_":




,

a piece that is a mixture of mild, modern effects and the language of past traditions.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

hpowders said:


> I don't consider myself a Tchaikovsky maven but his Serenade for Strings has always impressed me as being one of his greatest scores.


I like it, and need it, like oxygen. Several weeks ago on _Classical 24 _ the announcer (might have been Julie Amacher) claimed that Tchaikovsky's _Serenade for Strings _ was "considered by many authorities to be one of the four or five top orchestral compositions of the 19th century" (or words to that effect). Anyone know who these authorities are (in addition to hpowders)?


----------



## hpowders

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> I like it, and need it, like oxygen. Several weeks ago on _Classical 24 _ the announcer (might have been Julie Amacher) claimed that Tchaikovsky's _Serenade for Strings _ was "considered by many authorities to be one of the four or five top orchestral compositions of the 19th century" (or words to that effect). Anyone know who these authorities are (in addition to hpowders)?


Shouldn't hpowders be enough? Anyway, glad to hear others support my view, though I'm not in the least bit surprised.
The Serenade for Strings is indeed Tchaikovsky at his best.


----------



## DavidA

Vaughan Williams - Variations on a theme a Thomas Tallis


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

hpowders said:


> Shouldn't hpowders be enough? Anyway, glad to hear others support my view, though I'm not in the least bit surprised.
> The Serenade for Strings is indeed Tchaikovsky at his best.


Hpowders is indeed more than sufficient authority! :angel:


----------



## KenOC

A nice addition to this rather limited repertoire: Grieg's string quartet arranged for string orchestra. It works well.


----------



## Ukko

Bartók's Divertimento is a masterpiece anyway; as a follow-up to the Dvorak Serenade, I find it a mind-bending experience.


----------



## spradlig

I love Scheonberg's _Verklarte Nacht_ and Tchaikovsky's _Souvenir de Florence_, but I prefer the original versions for string sextet (though I think the composers themselves arranged them). Does anyone know whether these works whether these works were arranged for artistic or financial reasons?

By contrast, I have heard Barber's _Adagio for Strings_ (too) many times in its familiar arrangement for string orchestra but never for string quartet, which I think is its original form. I don't think the string quartet version would sound as good.


----------



## hpowders

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> *Hpowders is indeed more than sufficient authority! *:angel:


You humble me. :tiphat:


----------



## spradlig

I heard "The Last Spring" (one of Grieg's Two Elegaic Melodies) played on a carillon (!) once. I thought it was beautiful. It was the was first I'd heard it in any form. I enjoy playing it on the piano.



ShropshireMoose said:


> Elgar: Introduction and Allegro
> Warlock: Capriol Suite
> Grieg: Holberg Suite/Two Elegiac Melodies
> 
> I am amazed the Two Elegiac Melodies haven't (as far as I can see) been mentioned on this thread, I think they are some of the most heart-rending music ever written. I played them in the piano arrangement a couple of times in recitals, but somehow they feel better played at home for a few friends, it almost felt as though I was revealing my innermost self to the world by performing them in public.


----------



## senza sordino

hpowders said:


> I don't consider myself a Tchaikovsky maven but his Serenade for Strings has always impressed me as being one of his greatest scores.


I played this in a string orchestra a few years ago. It was a reading session, we didn't perform it. I thought I had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Whistler Fred

Limiting myself to string orchestra (no harp, continuo, single bell, etc) to keep the list within whatever passes for me as reason: 

Bartok: Divertimento
Warlock: Capriol Suite
Martin: Etudes
Stravinsky: Apollon Musagète
Penderecki: Threnody (one of the pieces that got me interested on modern music)
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia
Barber: Adagio
Dvorak and Tchaikovsky: Serenades
Mozart: Eine Kleine Nachmusik
Sallinen: Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March

And probably more that I’ll think of later…


----------



## Whistler Fred

Whistler Fred said:


> Limiting myself to string orchestra (no harp, continuo, single bell, etc) to keep the list within whatever passes for me as reason:
> 
> Bartok: Divertimento
> Warlock: Capriol Suite
> Martin: Etudes
> Stravinsky: Apollon Musagète
> Penderecki: Threnody (one of the pieces that got me interested on modern music)
> Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia
> Barber: Adagio
> Dvorak and Tchaikovsky: Serenades
> Mozart: Eine Kleine Nachmusik
> Sallinen: Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March
> 
> And probably more that I'll think of later…


I did! Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances No. 3.


----------



## Haydn man

ShropshireMoose said:


> Elgar: Introduction and Allegro
> Warlock: Capriol Suite
> Grieg: Holberg Suite/Two Elegiac Melodies
> 
> I am amazed the Two Elegiac Melodies haven't (as far as I can see) been mentioned on this thread, I think they are some of the most heart-rending music ever written. I played them in the piano arrangement a couple of times in recitals, but somehow they feel better played at home for a few friends, it almost felt as though I was revealing my innermost self to the world by performing them in public.


Have now had a chance to listen to Warlock Capriol Suite and the Elgar and must report enjoyed both greatly


----------



## Eviticus

Souvenir de Florence - Tchaikovsky 
String sextet or small orchestra.


----------



## Roi N

Tchaikovsky's String Serenade is an obvious first. Having an introduction that great (both in size and music) is stunning, but crafting the entire finale out of it? That's brilliance.
Mozart's serenades get an honorable mention, with the 'Eine Kleine Nachtmusik' leading the way (as cheesy as it has become, the coda of the finale has some awesome harmonies in it).


----------



## senza sordino

So thanks to all of you for suggestions. I have made some purchases, and dug around my collection. Except for one, each composer is represented only once. My ipod has a folder called "String Orchestra" with the following: 

Corelli Concerto Grosso Op 6
Bach Brandenburg Concerto #3
Handel Concerto Grosso #5
Mozart Eine Kleine Nachmusik
Janacek: Idyll
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Larsen: Little Serenade for String Orchestra
Grieg: From Holdberg’s Time
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola and string orchestra
Nielsen At the bier of a young artist
Larsen: Adagio for String Orchestra
Holst: St Paul’s Suite
Delius (arr by Fenby) Two Aquarelles
Elgar: Serenade for Strings
Britten: Simple Symphony
Warlock: Capriol Suite
Tippet Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Villa Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras #1 & 9
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances #3
Rangstron: Divertimento Elegiaco for string orchestra
Vaughn Williams: Thomas Tallis Theme
Strauss: Metamorphoses
Schoenberg: Verklarte Natch (arrangement for string orchestra)
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Schuman: Symphony #5
Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony (arrangement of String Quartet #8)
Lutoslawski: Musique Funebre
Part: Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
Part: Frates (12 celli)


----------



## balenkovsky

Two wonderful pieces from Poland!!!:

W. Kilar - Orawa 



 G. Bacewicz - Concerto for string orchestra (Koncert na orkiestrę smyczkową) http://chomikuj.pl/maciektrabkaijuz...+Orchestra+(1948)+-+I.+Allegro,3631337084.mp3


----------



## RxCello

Of course, Metamorphosen by R. Strauss, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis by R. Vaughan Williams, and the Serenade for Strings by P. Tchaikovsky. But today I happened to find a cheap copy in Santa Cruz of the score for Miklós Rózsa's Concerto for String Orchestra, and so this evening I listened to it on YouTube while following along. It was quite beautiful, with memorable little melodic motives. (And I think the Adagietto from Mahler's Fifth Symphony counts... a harp is a string instrument, albeit not a bowed one.)


----------



## violinam

Okay, here's a bump, can someone choose 4 or 5 of these that are the most accessible (read - intermediate level). Which sound best with a smaller ensemble?


----------



## Skilmarilion

If not mentioned already ...


----------



## adrien

Some I didn't really see mentioned here (I didn't search exhaustively, so apologies if they are already mentioned in this thread). I've bolded the ones I think deserve special mention

Albinoni: Concerto a Cinque Op5 No 5
Arensky: Variations on a theme of Tchaikovsky
Bach: Violin concerto in A minor
Bach: Violin concerto in E major
Bach: Concerto for 2 violins
Corelli: Concerto Grosso Op 5 #4
Debussy: Golliwog Cakewalk
Elgar: Chanson de matin
Elgar: Chanson de nuit
*Farquhar: Ring around the moon suite (original string version)*
Grieg: 2 Norwegian Melodies Op. 63
Hindemith: Trauermusik
Hindemith: 5 pieces for string orchestra (esp No. 5)
Holst: Brook Green Suite.
*Lilburn: Allegro for Strings* 
Mozart: 3 divertimenti KV136-138, especially the F Major
Nielsen: Little Suite
Rossini: Sonata for Strings #5
*Pruden: Night song*
Purcell: Abdelazar suite
Reinecke: Serenade for Strings
Rutter: Suite for Strings
Telemann: Viola Concerto

There's also an arrangement of Shostakovich's Romance from the Gadfly, and I'm working on some other movts of that amazing work as well. For example the Nocturne is strings only, and the Introduction translates over to string orchestra well also. His second waltz (from the film "the first echelon") also has a successful arrangement - used in Stanley Kubrik's Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Pugg

> There's also an arrangement of Shostakovich's Romance from the Gadfly,


Tell me about this, I t was no 1 in our pop charts years ago .


----------



## WarmWater

Grieg - Holberg Suite. YES.


----------



## znapschatz

WarmWater said:


> Grieg - Holberg Suite. YES.


I love this piece with all my heart. It just touches me in mysterious ways.


----------



## Heliogabo

Verklarte Nacht, Fantasy on a Theme by Tallis.
Does it count arrengements and transcriptions? Stokowski's Bach, Mahler's version of Schubert's Death and the Maiden, Bernstein doing late Beethoven's string quartets with WPO.


----------



## adrien

Pugg said:


> Tell me about this, I t was no 1 in our pop charts years ago .


I got it from the arranger at the Gyros Quartette.

http://www.gyrosquartet.com/sheetmusic.htm


----------



## Omicron9

+1 for Bartok "Divertimento."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like Dvorak Serenade in E. It has been a favorite since I first heard it 30 years ago  I would probably like anything for string orchestra! HURRA.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Tippett Concerto for Double String Orchestra. Gloriously energetic, bounces around like an amiable Irish Setter dog, cheers up the gloomiest day.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pat Fairlea said:


> Tippett Concerto for Double String Orchestra. Gloriously energetic, bounces around like an amiable Irish Setter dog, cheers up the gloomiest day.


Great work--out of curiosity, do you have a favorite recording? I've got the Marriner/ASMF, but I've been thinking for awhile that I should seek an upgrade if it can be found.


----------



## QuietGuy

I don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but I like *Stravinsky*'s Apollo ballet.


----------



## Rhinotop

Strauss' Metamorphosen (no doubt), Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence, Suite No. 3 on ancient dances and airs by Respighi, Holberg Suite by Grieg.

Bonus track: Intermezzo for string orchestra by Kurt Atterberg: How beautiful is this piece!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Elgar's Serenade for Strings for me. Kalinnikov also did one, a lovely one-movement piece in G minor lasting about 8 minutes.


----------



## Francis Poulenc

If orchestrations count, I would say the orchestration of Beethoven's 16th string quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Anything Sir John Barbirolli conducted. For instance...


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings.


----------



## Pugg

Souvenir de Florence - Tchaikovsky .


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Already cast my ballot for Tchaikovsky's String Serenade a while back, but I agree those by Dvorak, Suk and Elgar are indeed very nice as well. Also like Grieg's Holberg Suite.


----------



## adrien

we performed an arrangement of Shostakovich Waltz No 2 (Arr. Paul Lavender) which was very well-received. Not a fantastic arrangement (simplified a little for school orchestra), but it did the business, and we got a lot of positive comments about that from the audience.

We also recently performed my arrangement of 3 pieces from Masquerade by Khachaturian (Waltz, Romance and Nocturne). I did obtain permission / license from Hal Leonard, so who knows, maybe the work will become available.

We've recently rehearsed a Stokowski arrangement of J.S. Bach Prelude in B Minor No 29, which is pretty cool.
And a Manfredini Concerto Grosso Op 3 No 9 which is charming.


It can be hard to not go stale recycling works over again when you're in a string group for a long time, so nice to find out about works you haven't played.

The Finzi Romance for String Orchestra Op.11 is quite beautiful as well.


----------



## adrien

One more thing.

Holst did an arrangement of his own "A Moorside Suite" which was originally written as a competition test piece for the 1928 National Brass Band Competitions (held at the Crystal Palace in London).

The arrangement was done in 1932 whilst he was at Harvard, but unpublished during his lifetime. His daughter Imogen made a recording of the Nocturne which she edited (on the Lyrita label). The complete arrangement of all 3 movements was only first published in 1999 by G & M Brand.

There's a recording by the Northern Sinfonia which is very good, I haven't found any other recordings.


----------



## MusicSybarite

I like many works of this kind of ensemble:

*Vaughan Williams - _Concerto grosso_: One of my favorites by VW along with the _Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis_ and _Five variants of Dives and Lazarus_ (for strings, too)
*Bantock - _A Celtic Symphony_ (for string orchestra and 6 harps): This is utterly splendid. If you haven't listened to it yet, do yourself a favor and play it. You won't regret!!
*Suk - _Serenade for strings in E flat major, op. 6_: Another fantastic serenade, highly inspired.
*Holst - _St. Paul Suite_: It's short but very tasteful.
*Alwyn - _Lyra Angelica - Concerto for harp and string orchestra_: It's incredible such a level of beauty in this composition!
*Beethoven - _String quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131_ (arranged for string orchestra): I think Bernstein did that terrific arrangement.
*Tippett - _Fantasia concertante on a theme by Corelli_: Absolutely amazing, what a tremendous filigree does Tippett here!
*Wirén - _Serenade for strings, op. 11_: Around 15 minutes of pure pleasure.
*Britten - _Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge_: Witty, playful, solemn, funny ... many facets represented brilliantly.
*Grieg - _Holberg Suite, op. 40_: All here is wonderful, but especially the _Air_. It moves me to tears.

... and there are many more to mention!!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

MusicSybarite said:


> I like many works of this kind of ensemble:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams - _Concerto grosso_: One of my favorites by VW along with the _Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis_ and _Five variants of Dives and Lazarus_ (for strings, too)
> *Bantock - _A Celtic Symphony_ (for string orchestra and 6 harps): This is utterly splendid. If you haven't listened to it yet, do yourself a favor and play it. You won't regret!!
> *Suk - _Serenade for strings in E flat major, op. 6_: Another fantastic serenade, highly inspired.
> *Holst - _St. Paul Suite_: It's short but very tasteful.
> *Alwyn - _Lyra Angelica - Concerto for harp and string orchestra_: It's incredible such a level of beauty in this composition!
> *Beethoven - _String quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131_ (arranged for string orchestra): I think Bernstein did that terrific arrangement.
> *Tippett - _Fantasia concertante on a theme by Corelli_: Absolutely amazing, what a tremendous filigree does Tippett here!
> *Wirén - _Serenade for strings, op. 11_: Around 15 minutes of pure pleasure.
> *Britten - _Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge_: Witty, playful, solemn, funny ... many facets represented brilliantly.
> *Grieg - _Holberg Suite, op. 40_: All here is wonderful, but especially the _Air_. It moves me to tears.
> 
> ... and there are many more to mention!!!


That's a delightful list. I wouldn't argue with any of those choices. Especially glad to see the Britten piece get a mention: it's a gem.


----------



## Roger Knox

MusicSybarite said:


> *Tippett - _Fantasia concertante on a theme by Corelli_: Absolutely amazing, what a tremendous filigree does Tippett here!


My God, thank you! I'm stunned that no one on this thread has mentioned Michael Tippett's _Fantasia concertante on a theme by Corelli_ till now! It is even an elegant advance on his wonderful _Double Concerto for String Orchestra_. The contrast between solo strings and orchestra is deployed into an integrated whole, resulting in a work that I listen to repeatedly with pleasure. Never tire of Tippett's earlier works (before the 1960's).


----------



## MusicSybarite

Roger Knox said:


> My God, thank you! I'm stunned that no one on this thread has mentioned Michael Tippett's _Fantasia concertante on a theme by Corelli_ till now! It is even an elegant advance on his wonderful _Double Concerto for String Orchestra_. The contrast between solo strings and orchestra is deployed into an integrated whole, resulting in a work that I listen to repeatedly with pleasure. Never tire of Tippett's earlier works (before the 1960's).


I'm glad you have enjoyed it!


----------



## Pugg

Rossini's string sonatas, top of the list.


----------



## Botschaft

I've already mentioned it several times on this forum, but it bears mentioning again: Brahms' string sextet no. 2, arranged for string orchestra by Kurt Atterberg


----------



## egoldstein

One of the works I listened to in the last years and not only taking in account the string orchestra works is _*Space Junk*_ for spatialized string orchestra by Lucas Fagin. The piece was performed at that concert by Ensemble LeBalcon conducted by Maxime Pascal. They played it twice in the same concert. Once with musicians on stage and the other one with the public between the orchestra or the orchestra between the public! The experience was fabulous. Fagin delivered an enormous work on that occasion. 
*Metamorphosen* was also performed and reconfirmed what a great work it is. 
Pascale did a great electrifying job with his conducting.


----------



## rw181383

So many great works listed in this thread!

I don't believe these have been mentioned:

Andrzej Panufnik - _Arbor Cosmica_
Vagn Holmboe - _Kairos_
Allan Pettersson - _Mesto_


----------



## wolkaaa

1. Dvorak - Serenade for Strings
2. Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
3. Grieg - Holberg Suite
4. Kalinnikov - Serenade for Strings
5. Elgar - Serenade for Strings/Wiren - Serenade for Strings


----------



## DeepR

One thing I love about the Tallis Fantasia is the natural reverb from the cathedral in which the piece is meant to be performed. Is there anything else like that? The reverb adds a wonderful touch to this piece and I'm looking for a similar sound in other pieces.
Also does anyone know if the piece is scheduled to be performed at Gloucester cathedral at a once a year basis or something similar? I would go there to hear that.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Another small list:

Kilar - Orawa
Suk - Meditation on the old Czech Hymn St. Wencelas, op. 35
Elgar - Introduction & Allegro, op. 47
Stravinsky - Apollo
Atterberg - Intermezzo for string orchestra
Bartók - Divertimento for string orchestra
Debussy - _Danse sacrée_ & _Danse profane_ for harp and strings
Penderecki - Polymorphia, Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima
Lutoslawski - Musique funèbre


----------



## Pat Fairlea

DeepR said:


> One thing I love about the Tallis Fantasia is the natural reverb from the cathedral in which the piece is meant to be performed. Is there anything else like that? The reverb adds a wonderful touch to this piece and I'm looking for a similar sound in other pieces.
> Also does anyone know if the piece is scheduled to be performed at Gloucester cathedral at a once a year basis or something similar? I would go there to hear that.


Not only the reverb. A cathedral allows enough space to spread out the string orchestra and quartet, giving a clear separation of the various 'voices'. I heard this piece played in York Minster a couple of years ago, quite a different experience from hearing even the best concert hall performances.


----------



## hpowders

Britten A Simple Symphony.

Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings.

Bartók Divertimento for String Orchestra.

Barber Adagio for Strings.


----------



## prokofiev

Don't think anyone's brought up the Balenze Suite by Gygory Orban- that's such an underrated piece. 
Also the Bernstein adaptations of Beethoven's late string quartets for string orchestra are great to listen to, haven't had the chance to play them in an orchestra yet tho


----------



## eternum1968

I love The Methamorphosy by Richard Strauss


----------



## Kawika Kahalehoe

The Romance from Lars-Erik Larsson's Pastoral Suite is for string orchestra and it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hammeredklavier

The way the steps and leaps are placed-

























MH319


----------



## hammeredklavier

K.546


----------



## starthrower

Penderecki: Polymorphia
Karl Hartmann: Symphony No.4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Tchaikovsky's Serenade For Strings


----------



## Francasacchi

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Tchaikovsky's Serenade For Strings


Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Waehnen

*Sibelius: Andante Festivo*


----------



## Kreisler jr

string orchestra plus some percussion 
Bartok: Music for string, percussion and celesta

strings only:
Bartok: Divertimento
Vaughan Williams: Tallis fantasia
Dvorak: Serenade
Tchaikovsky: Serenade
Britten: Bridge variations
Tippett: Fantasia concertante on a theme of Corelli
Martin: Polyptyque


----------

